# Shaking at high speed



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

My xtrail was shaking at high speeds such 90 km/h and higher,then at slower speeds,the steering wheel would move from left to right a bit.
A mechanic told me that i had 2 wheels bent. This year i ve bought new wheels and no more slow speed shake but the highspeed shake still there.
I ve cheked the tie rod ends and there was a loose ont the left side. So bought both sides and changed them.








50$ later shake still there,at high speed.
What's next?
Suspension tables?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe the tires were not well balanced? That would be the first thing I would check.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Like Quad said, recheck the tire balance. Check all the bushings on the front suspension for cracks, missing rubber. Check ball joints for excessive wear. Make sure the tires are in good shape by looking for any bulges; examine tire wear pattern, if abnormal wear, alignment is out of spec.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Brand new rims and old tires installed and balanced (winter tires).
It was shaking with the all season tires. All season tires were balanced before i ve installed them last spring.
Tires patern are pretty much the same on every tire. No unsual tire wear or tire degradation.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Salut otomodo,
My guess is either the place you had balance the wheels didn't do a good job, or when you damaged the rims something got bent. First thing I do in your shoes is take it in for an alignment. They probably wont be able to do it, but they should be able to tell you why and what needs fixing. Did you get one done after changing the tie rods? I once had a shop assure me they could do mine, until I pointed the specs he was looking at were for an XTerra not an X Trail. I got out of there quick, but I wonder what would have happened had I left the car. I have also had a bad balancing job done in the past. I think during this time of year they are so busy with winter tire changeovers, things get rushed and more mistakes are made. I think a lot of shops also bring in extra help that is not the most experienced.
For balancing I only go to major tire dealers or Canadian Tire. They sell and install lots of tires, and have a good equipment.
Last thought, I do not know about the quality of aftermarket steel rims, but I know prices can vary something like 300% depending on brand. Maybe someone can chime in, but I wonder if universal rims that are not an exact hub fit can cause this type of vibration at high speed. Hope its an easy not too expensive fix.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Salut Quad
The place i had it balanced was not the same that did the all season tires. All season tires were installed at the same place as the winter tires this year ,and last spring they were rebalanced at another place( i took all of the weights out of the wheels before).
I bought the wheels at wal-marde on special order (46$ each - 20% employee coupon) and took the old wheels to the garage to get the old tires out and install on the new wheels.
The only thing the mechanic told me was the new rims were a lot thinner than the old ones. He had to bent the weights hook so they could stayed tight to the wheel and wished me good luck with pot holes on the road. The rims were made in china (i m surprised).
I did a manual alignment after installing the tie rod ends. What's bugging me is the left side was way off inside (but parallel) to the back wheel,compared to the left side (20mm).
My next step will be to get the back wheels in front and redo the alignment.

The wife is looking for a new suv since last july and i am patching the xtrail to get the maximum of it s life. I am willing to sell the civic and keep the rust bucket for winter or trade it for a manual transmission.


Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I say it's the cheapo rims. I am convinced wall marde puts such pressure on suppliers to cut prices that quality has to suffer. Seems to me genuine nissan or infiniti steel rims from a scrap yard are 20$ each. Other option is used nissan alloys off kijiji. For my summer tires I bought a set of 17" x 7 nissan maxima rims with 4 toyos in 225 55 17 for 280.00 three years ago. Have since changed the tires,but rims are great and I have stayed with that size as it improves handling. My original alloys I use for my winter tires-- 215 60 17 -- those rims are 17x 6.5.
It's a shame rust is affecting yours, happy to report its not a problem on mine yet. Reminds me I should write a thread on fighting rust and the x trail


----------

